# I'm a fishy Grandma!!!



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Hey hey gang,
Ok my heart is pounding a gazillion beats a minute. I'm hopping around the living room. get that picture out of your head 
As I posted earlier I spotted a baby Danio as I was looking at my tank. WOWOWOWOW!
I thought they were acting breedy, all colored up and crazy but figured no babies would survive as I didn't set up for them.
There he was, and just as fast his daddy ate him right in front of me. AGG
Wellllllll, I spotted another, so small any of my nets couldn't catch him, so I cleverly sucked him up with my Turkey baster.
BabY!!!!!
Question is, can I just keep him in that cup or do I need to set up heat and filtration?
I have any empty 10 gallon though it isn't set up.
Thanks for any advice and have a great day
Grandma GG


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't leave in cup. set up the 10 and put some plants in there and a filter and heater. shouldn't be to much problem for one baby. Congrates


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> I wouldn't leave in cup. set up the 10 and put some plants in there and a filter and heater. shouldn't be to much problem for one baby. Congrates


Not a problem and thanks. It's a happy day. We just won't tell my room mate I'm setting up another tank, shhhhh
I need some kind of stand...hrrrmmm


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

ye a tank is probably the way to go on that one 
also use a sponge filter so the fry dont get sucked up by a power one 
congrats


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

Definitely set up the 10g, and use the same trick to keep catching them. You might even be able to sell some back to the fish store, if you get to grow them out.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Meh, I bought a breeder basket, nice fine mesh, transferred my pinhead size baby to the basket, gave it a little plant, great, no probs.
Not a bright fellow it managed to swim out of the basket, tried to re-catch but so darn small real hard to see.
I wish him well in the big tank, maybe it will make it.
Made for an interesting day


----------



## ILikeAnimals (1 mo ago)

lildrummerboy said:


> ye a tank is probably the way to go on that one
> also use a sponge filter so the fry dont get sucked up by a power one
> congrats


i have expected molly fry coming most likely end of the month, to mid january. can i set up a 10g tank with a regular power filter and a heater? ill cycle it for a few weeks as well.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Sure you can set up your 10. If you have live plants in your main tank you can pop some in.
Drummerboy has a good point about them getting sucked up into the filter so consider that too


----------

